# Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Family



## CoffeeNoodles (Jun 28, 2012)

Help!
I have recently updated to Windows 7 and my Graphics card (Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Family) Keeps on failing... I've been trying to play Minecraft, and it works in Single Player Mode, but as soon as I try a little bit more advanced moves, such as installing mods, or playing Technik, it fails. It gives me an error-message, telling me that my Video Drivers are bad.
Does anyone know if there is a Windows 7 Driver for this graphics card and where i can download it? 

(I have Windows 7 32 Bit)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the link for Intel drivers http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=eng use the driver update utility link in the blue box and then you'll get the correct drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If the Intel autodetect doesn't pick it up or you are unable to find it in the main site, then you can restore that chipset family via Device Manager/Action/Add legacy hardware/ Show all devices, scroll down the left window, select Intel Corporation, scroll the right window, select then follow the prompts.

It may be outdated so run the autodetect again if you need to go that route and it should pick it up then as a required update.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

If the above mentioned steps don't work, you can also try auto-detecting and installing the device via the 3DP Chip utility.


----------

